# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Copiando, Cortando y Pegando (Mover)

## ExcelTip

Utilizando métodos abreviados

*	Para copiar, presione 
*	Para cortar, presione 
*	Para pegar, con la opción de repetir la operación (si copia), presione 
*	Para pegar, sin la opción de repetir la operación (si copia), presione 

Utilizando el ratón

* Para copiar una celda(s), fila(s), columna(s), u hoja:

1.	Seleccione la celda(s), la fila(s), la columna(s), o la pestaña de la hoja.
2.	Presione 

* Para mover (cortar y pegar) una celda(s), fila(s), columna(s), u hoja:

1.	Seleccione el objeto.
2.	Mantenga el ratón sobre el borde del cuadro de selección, haga clic con el botón izquierdo y mueva el objeto a la nueva ubicación.
3.	Libere el ratón.

----------

